# اللهجة المغربية: دخّلت عليك بالله



## jawad-dawdi

ء(دَخّلْتْ عْليك بْالله) عبارة معناها باللهجة المغربية: (استحلفتك بالله)ء

هل توجد هذه العبارة في لهجة عربية أخرى

؟
​


----------



## ayed

*نقول في السعودية
داخل على الله ثم عليك لاتفعل كذا وكذا*


----------



## ahmedcowon

"لا نستخدمها في مصر ولكن الأقرب لها هنا هو عبارة "خصيمك النبي


----------

